# Is $2 per bite enough to charge-Appetizers for 100-150



## bistro1 (Jan 30, 2013)

I am preparing a menu for an upcoming function.

They want 8 different appetizers/ finger foods.

They will be passed by their servers -1 hour.

I only create the food and prep at the facility-no kitchen just a room in back.

I think 8 is too many -to prep at the place.

I am thinking 5 different apps and 5-6 bites per person at $2 each bite.

Approx $10 per person.

100-150 pp=$1500

What do you think?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

depends on the bite.....$2 is a budget bite.

what were you considering?


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

"I think 8 is too many -to prep at the place."

Not necessarily true, depends on what apps. The more critical number is how many total.

You store em in bulk back there, then transfer em to trays as needed.

There are other factors. Like time of day....if this is close to meal time and no meal is being

served, just your apps, then I think 1 app of each x 5 isnt enough. (and isnt anyway, IMO)

Also, people's "taking" habits differ when they're being offered a tray on the fly than when theyre

"looking over" the entire say, app buffet before selecting. And a "2-buck" app cant be very filling

(if it is youre gonna lose your tush on the deal)

We do app events, open buffet style often. 100 people avg. 8 to 10 choices, and guests consume one

or two of each, with average being 7 to 10 apps each. And that's not even when theyre _hungry._

With 5 you have even less choices--that will work against you if youre not careful.

I would either stick to the 5 and make 40 to 50 percent more apps, or go back to the 8

figuring 1.2 of each.

On the other hand, if your CLIENT is specifying how many apps total, well that's different--

then theyre the ones limiting portions (or running out early) not you.

As to your price per person, as SG said we'd need to know what goodies you had in mind.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

with passed you can control the timing.....1 hour is a short time.

5 different ones passed is cool for an hour.

fun presentations of low cost ingredients.....ie....

Smoked trout on apple slices with dillweed aioli

Asparagus wrapped in proscuitto

Wild shroom duxelle stuffed mushrooms (warm) pinwheels (roomtemp)

Mini Biskets with country ham & apricot conserve

Coconut chix

All cold or room temp....

decorations on trays matter a lot


----------

